# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Bye-bye les canards !

## Netsabes

Hello !


Je boucle aujourd'hui mon dernier Canard PC, celui de septembre. Après sept ans passés au mag', j'ai envie de faire autre chose (et pas qu'un peu, je reprends des études en septembre). Pour les curieux, j'en parle un peu plus dans un post trop long ici : https://medium.com/@netsabes/une-annonce-845b542fc5b6

 Ça a été un honneur et un grand plaisir d'écrire dans ces pages et de vous faire partager mes passions obscures pour les démineurs et les modes de financement des jeux vidéo. Ça me manquera un peu mais je suis aussi très content d'aller découvrir de nouvelles choses.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quoi ? Mais il va rester qui ?

----------


## Flad

> Hello !
> 
> 
> Je boucle aujourd'hui mon dernier Canard PC, celui de septembre. Après sept ans passés au mag', j'ai envie de faire autre chose (et pas qu'un peu, je reprends des études en septembre). Pour les curieux, j'en parle un peu plus dans un post trop long ici : https://medium.com/@netsabes/une-annonce-845b542fc5b6
> 
>  Ça a été un honneur et un grand plaisir d'écrire dans ces pages et de vous faire partager mes passions obscures pour les démineurs et les modes de financement des jeux vidéo. Ça me manquera un peu mais je suis aussi très content d'aller découvrir de nouvelles choses.


Bordel c'est la fuite des cerveaux !

Bon vent pour la suite et bonnes chances pour ta reprise d'étude !

----------


## Roulia

Bonne continuation à toi, cela dit je ne cache pas mon inquiétude.
Tout le monde s'en va au fur et à mesure, il ne reste quasi plus personne!

----------


## hisvin

On dirait ma boite.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je le dis maintenant avant que ce soit plus possible: Barre de Vie c'était quand même des articles très chouettes, (celui sur la débâcle Infinity Ward/Activision en particulier) et une autre raison pour laquelle j'étais content de te voir débarquer au Canard. Bon vent, en tout cas.  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

::sad::  bon vent mais je suis tout triste  :Emo:

----------


## Megiddo

Bonne continuation, meilleurs souhaits de réussite pour tes nouveaux projets. 


Et puis, merci.  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Tchô !

edit : très sympa l'annonce en forme de rétrospective. 
T'en a écrit une chiée de trucs  ::o: 
Et des trucs bien en plus !

----------


## Tellure

> Je le dis maintenant avant que ce soit plus possible: Barre de Vie c'était quand même des articles très chouettes, (celui sur la débâcle Infinity Ward/Activision en particulier) et une autre raison pour laquelle j'étais content de te voir débarquer au Canard. Bon vent, en tout cas.


Oui !!! C'était génial Barre de Vie  :Emo: 

Ciao netsabes !

----------


## sissi

ptain, une année de merde là, Maria, Pipo, aujourd'hui Netsabes et notre regretté Casque il ya quelques mois  :Emo: 

Pitié, achetez tous les simulateurs militaire russo-moldave et filez les à Ackboo, qu'il ne se barre pas lui aussi.

----------


## Zerger

Bonne continuation, et bon courage pour reprendre les cours  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Emo: 

Merci pour ces années, toujours un plaisir de te lire. Bon vent !

----------


## Flad

> Merci pour ces années, toujours un plaisir de te lire. Bon vent !


Tout ça à cause de ta candidature pour Miss CPC gift. Tu vois le mal que tu fais ?!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mé !  :Emo:

----------


## Getz

Je recycle mon message du topic des niouzes...


 ::cry:: 
Bon courage pour ton nouveau projet Netsabes, c'est un sacré challenge de retourner sur les bancs de la fac!

Mais putain c'est quand même flippant toutes ces démissions qui s’enchaînent...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Déjà 7 ans ! Bon courage pour tes études, ça va être difficile.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tout ça à cause de ta candidature pour Miss CPC gift. Tu vois le mal que tu fais ?!


Je suis ici pour faire le bien.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Paradox

> Hello !
> 
> 
> Je boucle aujourd'hui mon dernier Canard PC, celui de septembre. Après sept ans passés au mag', j'ai envie de faire autre chose (et pas qu'un peu, je reprends des études en septembre). Pour les curieux, j'en parle un peu plus dans un post trop long ici : https://medium.com/@netsabes/une-annonce-845b542fc5b6
> 
>  Ça a été un honneur et un grand plaisir d'écrire dans ces pages et de vous faire partager mes passions obscures pour les démineurs et les modes de financement des jeux vidéo. Ça me manquera un peu mais je suis aussi très content d'aller découvrir de nouvelles choses.


Une page qui se tourne.  :Emo:

----------


## PG 13

Vous faites tous chier, et toi avec Netsabes!

Bonne merde pour la suite  ::cry::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> ptain, une année de merde là, Maria, Pipo, aujourd'hui Netsabes et notre regretté Casque il ya quelques mois 
> 
> Pitié, achetez tous les simulateurs militaire russo-moldave et filez les à Ackboo, qu'il ne se barre pas lui aussi.


Clairement, 2018 aura été une année marquante dans la vie de ce magazine.

Bon vent Netsabes, tes textes vont me manquer, comme ceux des gens partis avant toi. Et bon courage pour ta réorientation, ce n'est jamais facile même si c'est très motivant !

J'espère que tous ses départs ne sentent pas trop mauvais pour le magazine, honnêtement ça commence à m'inquiéter.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Hello !
> 
> 
> Je boucle aujourd'hui mon dernier Canard PC, celui de septembre. Après sept ans passés au mag', j'ai envie de faire autre chose (et pas qu'un peu, je reprends des études en septembre). Pour les curieux, j'en parle un peu plus dans un post trop long ici : https://medium.com/@netsabes/une-annonce-845b542fc5b6
> 
>  Ça a été un honneur et un grand plaisir d'écrire dans ces pages et de vous faire partager mes passions obscures pour les démineurs et les modes de financement des jeux vidéo. Ça me manquera un peu mais je suis aussi très content d'aller découvrir de nouvelles choses.


Merci pour ton travail à Canard PC, c'était un vrai plaisir de te lire.

Bonne continuation !  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

Merci pour la mise en avant de jeux inconnus que tu découvrais avant tout le monde et l'écriture de dossiers profonds et invariablement passionnants.  :Emo:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> ptain, une année de merde là, Maria, Pipo, aujourd'hui Netsabes et notre regretté Casque il ya quelques mois 
> 
> Pitié, achetez tous les simulateurs militaire russo-moldave et filez les à Ackboo, qu'il ne se barre pas lui aussi.


Tu oublies Moquette.

----------


## Zodex

> ptain, une année de merde là, Maria, Pipo, aujourd'hui Netsabes et notre regretté Casque il ya quelques mois 
> 
> Pitié, achetez tous les simulateurs militaire russo-moldave et filez les à Ackboo, qu'il ne se barre pas lui aussi.


Et Moquette, oublie pas Moquette.  :Emo: 

Netsabes tu vas nous manquer aussi, tout ça pour retourner à l'école en plus, fou que tu es... Bonne continuation en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## GI-JoE

Mais arrêtez...  :Emo: 

Plus sérieusement merci pour tout et bon courage pour la suite Netsabes !

----------


## Tchuss

Plein de succès pour tes études !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Joli parcours en effet! 

Un de plus qui nous manquera... (et un de moins chez CPC).

Bon courage pour ce changement et le retour aux études!!!   :;):

----------


## Netsabes

Merci pour les mots gentils ! Ça fait fort plaisir

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Bon vent et merci pour ces années !

Cela dit : Pipo, Netsabes, Kalash, Moquette et le regretté Casque, ça fait beaucoup pour le lecteur...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bon vent, encore un rédacteur qui va manquer  :Emo:

----------


## Narm

Merci et bonne continuation  ::):

----------


## PG 13

> Cela dit : Pipo, Netsabes, Kalash, Moquette et le regretté Casque, ça fait beaucoup pour le lecteur...


Enormément même  :Emo:

----------


## Dirian

Bonne continuation, tu nous manqueras (mais moins que Kalash ou Casque).

Après tous ces départs (j’ose croire qu'il n'y en aura pas d'autres) une nouvelle ère s'annonce, je l’espère aussi belle que la précédente ou celles d'avant.
Il y en a eu d'autres, il y en aura encore. Le Canard, lui, restera  ::):

----------


## MathieuC

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes années, bon courage pour la suite.

Je rejoins l'inquiétude des autres commentaires sur l'avenir du journal.

----------


## h0verfly

Bonne continuation dans tes futurs projets et bon courage pour la reprise.

Pareil ici pour l'inquiétude. Entre les départs (et LE départ), et le changement de rythme de parution, ça ne me rassure guère. 

J'ai eu un jour la mauvaise surprise de ne plus recevoir PC Jeux, sans aucune forme d'avertissement préalable (et avec un an et demi d'abonnement déjà réglé et non remboursé évidemment, même si au final c'était pas ça le pire pour moi), j'espère que je ne vivrai pas la même chose avec CPC...

----------


## barbour

Bon vent et bonne continuation, 
Inquiet comme tout le monde, j espère que l esprit de canard PC survivra malgre tous les départs, c est pas évident de recruter des journalistes qui ont un sens de l humour aiguisé et une culture du JV pointue. On verra bien je fais confiance à la rédaction mais une page s est tournée c est évident et on l avait pas vu venir.

----------


## Nuigurumi

Bonne continuation et bonne rentrée scolaire. Mais c'est triste de te/vous voir partir. D'ailleurs, j'en profite pour saluer aussi le travail de Maria Kalash car je n'ai pas vu de message dédié.
Avec les départs de Pipo, Guy Moquette, Maria Kalash et toi, faut-il que l'on s'inquiète pour l'avenir du canard ? Quelque chose vous fait fuir ou c'est une coïncidence ?

----------


## RomTaka

Bon vent Netsabes et sache que je partage ton amour pour les parenthèses (si, si, j'te jure que c'est vrai (même les parenthèses dans les parenthèses)) !

----------


## Netsabes

(ce sont les meilleures (véridique))

----------


## Lego25000

Salut à toi et bon vent, merci pour ces années.

----------


## Jul Marston

(mais du coup, nous sommes combien à avoir essayé d'arrêter de respirer dix-sept secondes (ou plus) ?)

----------


## Haraban

Quelle hécatombe  ::sad::  .

Merci pour tout Netsabes, même si je te pardonnerais jamais d'avoir étouffé _Barre de Vie_ dans un oreiller  ::(:  .

Ça commence à faire beaucoup de plumes qui partent d'un coup...

----------


## Meuh*

Merci pour tes articles et bon courage pour ta nouvelle formation !

----------


## Nilsou

> Hello !
> 
> 
> Je boucle aujourd'hui mon dernier Canard PC, celui de septembre. Après sept ans passés au mag', j'ai envie de faire autre chose (et pas qu'un peu, je reprends des études en septembre). Pour les curieux, j'en parle un peu plus dans un post trop long ici : https://medium.com/@netsabes/une-annonce-845b542fc5b6
> 
>  Ça a été un honneur et un grand plaisir d'écrire dans ces pages et de vous faire partager mes passions obscures pour les démineurs et les modes de financement des jeux vidéo. Ça me manquera un peu mais je suis aussi très content d'aller découvrir de nouvelles choses.


Putain mais j'ai l'impression de revoir la fuite de la fin de Joystick (avec un mort en plus  :Emo:  ::cry:: ), c'est pas super rassurant...
Bon courage  ::):

----------


## Erreur

Oui bien sûr, c'est la vie normale d'une entreprise de compter des départs et des arrivés, mais de l'autre coté du papier c'est un peu plus difficile à suivre.

Chacun se fait son image de celles et ceux qui tiennent la plume d'un magazine de jv (j'en ai fais parti à une époque) et immanquablement c'est l’agrégation de ces personas qui justifie que l'on achète ou non un mag.

Alors oui, pour nous lecteur la vague de départ est une désertion au sens premier du terme, le magazine devient un peu un désert le temps que de nouvelles personnalités s'imposent et le repeuplent.

Mais il vaut mieux laisser des regrets de vos départs que l'indifférence, alors bonne vie à toi.

----------


## Elian

Abonnez-vous qu'ils disaient, abonnez-vous.

Merci Netsabes et courage pour la suite, ce sera sans doute nécessaire pour cette nouvelle folie :-D

----------


## Sig le Troll

Au revoir et bonne chance.  :;): 

Le changement est difficile, mais il fait partie de la vie.

----------


## Nilsou

> Oui bien sûr, c'est la vie normale d'une entreprise de compter des départs et des arrivés, mais de l'autre coté du papier c'est un peu plus difficile à suivre.
> 
> Chacun se fait son image de celles et ceux qui tiennent la plume d'un magazine de jv (j'en ai fais parti à une époque) et immanquablement c'est l’agrégation de ces personas qui justifie que l'on achète ou non un mag.
> 
> Alors oui, pour nous lecteur la vague de départ est une désertion au sens premier du terme, le magazine devient un peu un désert le temps que de nouvelles personnalités s'imposent et le repeuplent.
> 
> Mais il vaut mieux laisser des regrets de vos départs que l'indifférence, alors bonne vie à toi.


Le soucis c'est quand les "nouvelles personnalités" auxquels on s’attachait se barrent également (Maria Kalash  ::cry:: )

----------


## Erreur

> Le soucis c'est quand les "nouvelles personnalités" auxquels on s’attachait se barrent également (Maria Kalash )


D'autant plus que dans une rédaction de ce type un regard féminin n'est vraiment pas de trop.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'arrive un peu à la bourre mais "bon vent" à toi mon cher Nets  ::): 

Je me suis vraiment régalé à la lecture de tes articles sur CPC ; le ton correspondait à ce que j'espérais trouver dans le mag avec tout ce qu'il faut de touche personnelle. Et pourtant mon à-priori était mauvais. Sans rire, un encart "consoles" dans CPC !? Quelle idée saugrenue ^^

Tchô !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> D'autant plus que dans une rédaction de ce type un regard féminin n'est vraiment pas de trop.


On a récupéré Ellen Replay, pour l'instant j'aime beaucoup ses articles même si j'aurais préféré conserver Maria également  :Emo: 

Pour compenser un peu j'ai croisé Moquette cet été, c'était déjà un beau cadeau  :Mellow2:

----------


## MrCalamar

Et bien, carrément, reprendre des études ? Ca, c'est du courage, et pour retrouver les bancs de l'école, il va falloir retrousser les manches !

Bonne chance et bonne réussite pour tes futurs projets !  ::): 

(Pensée émue, il est vrai que ça fait beaucoup de départs coup sur coup !  ::cry:: )

----------


## Elian

Pour la touche féminine, n'oublions pas Sonia, discrète mains indispensable  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> Pour la touche féminine, n'oublions pas Sonia, discrète mains indispensable


Je ne me rappelle meme pas de Sonia, a titre perso...  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Peut-être parce que c'est pas une rédactrice à temps plein, mais plutôt une des petites mains qui participe à la confection du mag..
J'ai bien aimé ses quelques articles ici et là. Trop rares, bien sûr.

----------


## Paradox

> Peut-être parce que c'est pas une rédactrice à temps plein, mais plutôt une des petites mains qui participe à la confection du mag..
> J'ai bien aimé ses quelques articles ici et là. Trop rares, bien sûr.


Tu aurais un exemple ?

----------


## Phenixy

Damn, bon vent et bon courage dans la reconversion.  :Emo: 

Ton stage de documentaliste, ça s'effectue où? Dans des rédactions de JT et d'organes de presse?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tu aurais un exemple ?


Sonia c'est la secrétaire de rédaction, a.k.a. la paire de petites mains qui rend lisible (et respectueuse de le langue) la prose des rédacteurs. Outre le fait qu'elle se cache derrière Maîtresse Paule Cul, je ne lui connais que quelques "Papiers culture", rares certes, mais précieux.

https://www.canardpc.com/369/je-suis...omme-une-merde
https://www.canardpc.com/353/la-pizza-3d-de-ma-reum

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour la touche féminine, n'oublions pas Sonia, discrète mains indispensable


 ::o: 

Owoui désolé je suis confus  ::unsure:: 

Pollynette compte aussi non même si à ma connaissance elle n'écrit pas dans le mag ?  :;):

----------


## elmomo

> J'arrive un peu à la bourre mais "bon vent" à toi mon cher Nets 
> 
> Je me suis vraiment régalé à la lecture de tes articles sur CPC ; le ton correspondait à ce que j'espérais trouver dans le mag avec tout ce qu'il faut de touche personnelle. Et pourtant mon à-priori était mauvais. Sans rire, un encart "consoles" dans CPC !? Quelle idée saugrenue ^^
> 
> Tchô !


Ahah, je me suis fait exactement la même réflexion "Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils viennent faire ici ces zigotos avec leur encart console ?

Et finalement, c'était bien voir Netsabes et Pipo déborder sur le reste du mag.

God Luck & Good Speed à toi Netsabes, puisse la reconversion bien se passer !

----------


## znokiss

> Tu aurais un exemple ?





> Sonia c'est la secrétaire de rédaction, a.k.a. la paire de petites mains qui rend lisible (et respectueuse de le langue) la prose des rédacteurs. Outre le fait qu'elle se cache derrière Maîtresse Paule Cul, je ne lui connais que quelques "Papiers culture", rares certes, mais précieux.
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/369/je-suis...omme-une-merde
> https://www.canardpc.com/353/la-pizza-3d-de-ma-reum


Merci, miss CPCGifgts, c'est exactement à ces articles que je pensais. Rare mais indispensable, Sonia.
Et il me semble qu'elle est là depuis bien longtemps.

----------


## Netsabes

> Ton stage de documentaliste, ça s'effectue où? Dans des rédactions de JT et d'organes de presse?


C'est ce que je cherche pour commencer (parce que la presse, je connais, ça fait déjà un truc auquel se raccrocher), mais ça peut se faire dans n'importe quelle boîte assez grosse pour avoir un service de documentation (donc généralement une grosse boîte, quand même).

Et encore un merci général, c'est un peu plan-plan à dire mais vos messages me font vraiment plaisir !

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est ce que je cherche pour commencer (parce que la presse, je connais, ça fait déjà un truc auquel se raccrocher), mais ça peut se faire dans n'importe quelle boîte assez grosse pour avoir un service de documentation (donc généralement une grosse boîte, quand même).
> 
> Et encore un merci général, c'est un peu plan-plan à dire mais vos messages me font vraiment plaisir !


Tu veux pas en profiter pour archiver et rendre dispo tous les anciens numéros de CanardPC sur le site web avec une interface de recherche et de consultation et tout ? Ca ferait un super stage...  ::trollface::

----------


## Frypolar

> Merci, miss CPCGifgts, c'est exactement à ces articles que je pensais. Rare mais indispensable, Sonia.
> Et il me semble qu'elle est là depuis bien longtemps.


Elle était chez Joystick et a suivi le mouvement vers CPC, non ? Si c’est bien le cas, ça commence à faire un moment, en effet !

----------


## Taï Lolo

Pratiquement. Elle était déjà là chez Hachette mais pas dans les premiers numéros de CPC. Elle les a rejoint en 2004, je l'ai retrouvée dans l'ours du premier HS Hardware.

----------


## kriboo

Va falloir recruter chez CPC là ! Je propose Arctor, Kendy, TaRace et Pom2ter, des ptits nouveaux :D  ( Gollum aussi? nan je déconne....)

----------


## Zodex

> Va falloir recruter chez CPC là ! Je propose Arctor, Kendy, TaRace et Pom2ter, des ptits nouveaux :D  ( Gollum aussi? nan je déconne....)


T'as oublié Boulon.  :tired: 

Mais t'inquiète, lui ne t'oublie pas :



 ::ninja:: 

Sans blague Boulon, tu veux pas reviendre ? Les nouveaux de la rédac' sont chouettes, aussi...  :Emo:

----------


## La Marmotta

Les gars, il va falloir changer la machine à café de la rédac parce que là c'est plus possible.

----------


## Paradox

> Sonia c'est la secrétaire de rédaction, a.k.a. la paire de petites mains qui rend lisible (et respectueuse de le langue) la prose des rédacteurs. Outre le fait qu'elle se cache derrière Maîtresse Paule Cul, je ne lui connais que quelques "Papiers culture", rares certes, mais précieux.
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/369/je-suis...omme-une-merde
> https://www.canardpc.com/353/la-pizza-3d-de-ma-reum


Tres jolie prose, en effet.

----------


## Cedski

Encore un en moins !  ::(:  C'est quand même le gars qui au départ avec pipo était un vil consoleux qui s'incruste au milieux de "notre" mag... Puis on s'est habitué... Puis on les as trouvés cools...  Bon vent !   ::): 
Sympa la rétrospective.... Dire que je pensais que c'était un petit jeune au départ... (ouais console = jeune  :^_^: ). Pas du tout !

PS: Y a un succès steam caché si on compte le nombre de parenthèses de ton texte ?

----------


## Davonlin

Netsaber !! pas toi !! J'avais mis 17 ans à m'habituer à ta plume depuis Gamedata, je commençais tout juste à lire tes articles non plus parce que le jeu m'intéressait mais parce que c'était signé Netsabes, et là tu te casses. Fuck. Le trauma. Bon ben see u @ Gamekult hein, tôt ou tard - c'est ton destin. Signé panda.

----------


## LeRan

> On dirait ma boite.


Moui, parlons un peu de l'incontournable éléphant dans la pièce... Chaque départ pris séparément est une aventure humaine personnelle, mais tous ces départs rapprochés c'est pas bon signe... :Cafe2: 

Qui c'est qu'a été méchant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Panulphe

Bon réaction très tardive, mais une période de vache maigre m'a éloigné de Canard PC, et j'ai appris dans le spécial 15 ans tous ces départs de 2018 ... Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire : OUIN !!!

----------

